# Driveshaft ujoint problems



## PsychoOnU (Sep 26, 2008)

How do you remove the original u-joints from the drive shaft or do you half to buy an after market one?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the 240SX, the U-joints are not replaceable.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

not replaceable? everything on a car is replaceable.


----------

